# vintage(40's-60's) deer camp pics



## lhok (Jan 2, 2005)

here are a few from My wife's late Grandfather, I will look through the rest and try to find some more to share.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

All nice pics! Very cool.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a great post, i love all the pics. What's with the pic of the guy holding the hammer?


----------



## lhok (Jan 2, 2005)

shanny28757 said:


> This is a great post, i love all the pics. What's with the pic of the guy holding the hammer?


Not really sure what they were doing.


----------



## Killa (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome pics of the old days!


----------



## CBM President (Dec 3, 2007)

If you want to see some more old pictures of big bucks goto Buckfax.com
I have a page there of bucks that are in the record book from 1920's and up. There is a couple that make B&C. They are under Historical Trophies. If you have access to any other CBM Record Book buck pictures of old, I would love to add them to the others.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I have no idea how I missed this thread. Great pics guys, thanks for sharing them.


----------

